# BodyBag XMAS Video



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Seasons Greetings to our fellow Haunters....... Enjoy the Video!!!!

http://twisteddementia.com/DarkSyde Manor/BodyBag XMAS 2007.wmv


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

LOL....classic! That is just great.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

LOL, I thought santa was going for the cookies, great video!


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

OH he GOT those COOKIES on the way out!


----------



## palerider44magg (Jul 11, 2006)

here comes santa ........here comes santa,,,,,,,,and is he mad


----------



## palerider44magg (Jul 11, 2006)

hey how you get deer poop out of your hair


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Two Thumbs up for PaleRider as SANTA!


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

AND to The Newest LIL Member of the BBE TEAM!!!!!! Making her ACTING DEBUT!!!!!!!!!! Mercedes!!!!!


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Well worth the download time.
It's destined to be a Christmas Classic.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

That was great Rob! Wish all the BBE Team was in it tho... PaleRider makes an awesomely scary santa!


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Lets try this.............. make it easier...
hmmmmmmm that didnt work! tried just pasting the video here......ooops


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

umm.... yeah..... hey Rob, say that again lol


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Hush I tried to make that user friendly and just embed the Video, but to no avail.... GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Mercedes is a QT!!!

Nice misdirection on those cookies!

Is the plaid skirt in all your movies or just to raise testosterone? LOL


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Plaid is IN sickie!!! MerryXMAS to everyone!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Dude, you are coming close to violating the limit on number of hot chicks in your company. Save some for the rest of us. Jeez.


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Wait til you see us at Transworld........ heh BoothBabes galore, But on that note, HAPPY HOLIDAYS!!!


----------

